# 2006 GTI MKV: Can I utilize my factory steering wheel controls with my new Pioneer Avic-D2?



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

Hey Christian...do you have any tips on how to utilize my factory steering wheel controls on my Pioneer Avic-D2 Double-din Navi unit?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2006 GTI MKV: Can I utilize my factory steering wheel controls wit ... (2ndTimesACharm)*

we actualy just recieved a shipment of parts made to do exactly that
they aren't on our website yet, but soon will be


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2006 GTI MKV: Can I utilize my factory steering wheel controls wit ... ([email protected])*

update: please e-mail us at mailto:[email protected]
with questions about steering wheel controls, and can reader products


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm soooooo happy for this.


----------

